# Wet dog



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

It was pouring down this morning and I got soaked to the skin,it didn't seem to bother Craven though.
After walking in the rain for over an hour it stopped raining as soon as I got back to the car.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like he don't mind the rain, serious looking dog..


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Craven is handsome lad


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh bless he looks lovley


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Craven is boooootiful:001_wub:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

After the rain yesterday we had the strong winds & rain today.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

so Cravens had a wash and blowdry


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

lovely looking boy:thumbup:


----------

